

Ask HN: Why No Search? - gbookman

I'm sure this topic has come up before, but I can't find the thread(s) because HN doesn't have a search for past threads.<p>There must be a reason, can someone enlighten me?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Bookmark it: <http://searchyc.com/search>

Works brilliantly. For very rare exceptions,

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+s...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+search)

------
jacquesm
Feel free to ignore the 'hnsearch' link at the bottom of the page, the links
RoG gave are much better.

------
marshallp
It's costs server time to create a search index, as well as coding time, and
even then you'll always do a worse job than google can when ranking. On a
public site, adding a google custom search box is far easier and better

Which is the real question - why no custom search box on hn?

Just do site:news.ycombinator.com on google

